# How to pass a breath test in France



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Linked to the new laws the French Government has issued a video on how to take the new test.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You should have tagged it onto the (now rather dull) 15 page breathlyser thread!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent video, he clearly is totally innocent and only drinks water (diluted with alcohol :lol: )

I think he has been framed and has been misinformed about how to take the test, that is the problem with trying to persuade a foreigner to follow these wonderful new Sarkozy Laws :roll:

Dave

PS if you want this threrad merged to the


Barryd said:


> (now rather dull) 15 page breathlyser thread!


feel free to PM me and I will sort it (sooner rather than later as such merges can become hard to follow.........  )

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

yorksbill said:


> Linked to the new laws the French Government has issued a video on how to take the new test.


That prompted a belly laugh. Thanks for the link.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave, but i thought it might get more views if I left it as a separate topic.

Bill


----------

